# Guinea Pigs =D



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Share your guinea piggies here!!! 

I have: Shaggy, Roxie, Sophi, Honey, Jo-Jo, Oliver and Squeak.

I have *Squeak* because someone had found her abandoned in a filthy cage beside the dumpster. She's actually really chubby... but has mild scurvy. Nothing TLC cannot fix  She gives lots of kisses!! She'll be a re-home, because I offered to re-home her for the person who found her (who has 2 jobs, college and an allergic roomie, and no experience!) and so I shall.

I have *Jo-Jo* STILL. He is the "SURPRISE!!!" baby of Honey, my first guinea. He was supposed to have a home TWICE now. First time they decided to wait on their friend's litter. Second time , something came up for the person. So, tired of driving around being let down, I'm making whoever wants him (third try as of today) coem and get him. I have nowhere to put this boy!! 

*Oliver* is a skinny pig - such a womanizer. :lol: He is 1 years old. He nibbles/bites x.x

*Shaggy* is identical to Roxie - just with shorter hair. :shock: He is approximately 2 years old. My friend rescued him, and I was supposed to see if he would get along with Oliver. Instead my bf likes him so I have 2 dominant males separated!! 

*Roxie* and *Sophi* (only Sophi is in the picture, Roxie looks like Shaggy!) were gotten as buddies for Honey. They are very sweet, never bite... and they needed a good bath and dematting! They are both Peruvian, and I've chopped back their hair so much, to get rid of pesky mats. They do NOT like baths :lol: but do not mind scissors. They are about 8 months. And we were kidding around about putting something in Sophi's hair :lol: so I took a picture haha. she almost needs it x.x silly thing has comb-over bangs!

*Honey* is my first guinea, a small 3 month old who I did not know was pregnant. She's a sweety, but is an escape artists and nibbles...

I hope to only have 4-5 guineas :| :lol:


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh man i want guinea pigs so bad!
your girls are SO DANG CUTE. boys too :3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha!! lemme upload THIS picture for you..... Roxie AND Shaggy :lol: Shaggy was being camera shy so he hid his face in her fur x.x


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not a huge guinea pig fan, but the hairless one is just sooo cute!! I raised 2 hairless rats and a hairless mouse and just love how cute they are.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha most people I know are not fans of the hairless ones... buuuuut my friend after complaining he is so ugly and would not touch him, agrees he is so "ugly he is cute" :lol:


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Ugly? No wai! I think he's a doll! What's his name, anyway?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oliver :lol: I couldn't get one with red eyes, though. x.x it's the eyes that get me xDD


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I had hairless mickey (big ears) rats years ago. My big male, Butterscotch, got out and got both my hairless females pregnant. Every single baby rat had curly hair. Like little poodles. Even the whiskers where curly, it was so strange!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I had to talk to a skinny breeder, asking how dangerous it is to nueter. It's more dangerous for hairless types, than furries. and by more dangerous I mean skinny piggy could only have like... 1% chance of surviving  So no nuetering lol!! She also told me even breeding 2 skinnies you could get furry babies  so weird!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

aghh i love the snuggly buddies!!!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha I know right =D Shaggy loves to cuddle.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

If you ever have questions about caring for you piggies this is the BEST site 
http://jackiesguineapiggies.com/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hey!! didn't I find her when looking up guinea sounds?  :lol: I've reaaranged the room again because it is tiring to change an entire room x.x But, everyone has the space they need =D plus lovin's, food, and all that good stuff ;-) I like that site because it doesn't say "you are bad for not having a larger cage blah blah" it says "hey, got a small cage? let them have more exercise!" which is a good approach ;-)

ANYONE ELSE READY FOR SPRING???!!! =D cannot wait for that snow pile to melt and be gone - guineas play outside WOOT!!!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

awesome 

The father just called me not to long ago and said Piggy isn't using one of his hind legs. Kind of concerns me a bit.
I had asked if he would bring him to his vet and he seemed to have displayed an "unwanting" desire to take him.
Examining fee is only $50. I may end up bringing him in just in case. They said they've been giving him his Vitamin C daily. Nothing has really changed as far as food and diet for him.
I was going to give the little girl the weekend to spend with him. But now that this as arise I want him home now and want to examine him with my own eyes.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree  what owner doesn't "want" to take their pet to a vet? -.- geesh. Now that I am familiar with the signs of scurvy, I know it's what the little Squeak has. That and she is fat  sorry, but she is. Shaggy weighs 2.5 pounds, she weighs a little less, but is chubby :lol:


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I agree  what owner doesn't "want" to take their pet to a vet? -.- geesh. Now that I am familiar with the signs of scurvy, I know it's what the little Squeak has. That and she is fat  sorry, but she is. Shaggy weighs 2.5 pounds, she weighs a little less, but is chubby :lol:


If they have been keeping up on his Vit C like they say (my instincts trust them) then he wouldn't have Scurvy. I maybe upping his C over the course of a few days. 
The father and mother said this seems to have just happened today. They came from from picking up the kids from school and saw that he wasn't using his leg. The mother seems to be pretty interactive with him and she told me his leg doesn't feel any different and he isn't showing signs of "DONT TOUCH THAT!"
So I just PRAY that he either jumped the wrong way or ran with his leg the wrong way and accidentally mildly hurt himself. I feel bad for the little girl, I heard her crying in the back ground as I was giving directions to my home.
I am considering when Piggy feels better I'll let them visit and play with him. Just for the little girl. I know Piggy made an imprint on her.....just like he made an imprint on everyone that meets him.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww!
poor kid 

well, we found out Ginger began limping and hopping again. She shrieked when she was picked up - exrays showed no bone damage - even with severe scurvy there was little to no change (happily) so it was an old muscle damage, we are thinking. But hey, she is 2.5. What'll suck is Panda'll die of depression when she goes, because we tried having it so I kept Panda and my friend had Ginger and Panda became SO depressed. even with her buddy Honey around. She actually attacked Honey, chattered at me...and this is a guinea that has never been mean 

So, all in all, bad care = Ginger's pain = my burden = Panda's sadness :/ poor babies. Some people just...cannot own pets. I felt bad for Ginger lol. Im glad my friend loves her!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Aww!
> poor kid
> 
> well, we found out Ginger began limping and hopping again. She shrieked when she was picked up - exrays showed no bone damage - even with severe scurvy there was little to no change (happily) so it was an old muscle damage, we are thinking. But hey, she is 2.5. What'll suck is Panda'll die of depression when she goes, because we tried having it so I kept Panda and my friend had Ginger and Panda became SO depressed. even with her buddy Honey around. She actually attacked Honey, chattered at me...and this is a guinea that has never been mean
> ...


awh
poor baby :'(
I'm starting to get really upset about Piggy.
I won't know for sure until I see him.
It is possible added weight can reduce the use of his legs. It could also be a sprain. I won't know until I see him, up his C, and give him 3 days to improve. My vet is filled up all weekend so I won't be able to get him in until Monday. I asked them to reserve a time for me.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well better to check then, then never, right?  Shaggy doesn't seemed phased with the fact he may have cataracs (or hay poke) so it's whenever I can basically, to get him in. It's not an "immediate" need. He also needs a nail trimming. It's too hard with black nails :lol: I wince every time and he doesn't like my feeling of being nervous LOL


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I imagine he doesn't
I just it piggy settled in and I checked his leg. 
Rubbed it. Pulpated it and moved it around. He didn't complain or cry out. 
He's chilling at home right now


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

This is one of my pigs enjoying chin tickles. He's called badger


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is Piggy chilling out at home


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Badger is so cute =D Squeak loves her chin being rubbed 

And Piggy is cute lol. glad to know he is okay.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

WE HAVE PROGRESS!!!!
Came home from visiting the in laws, picked up Mr. Whistles and he opened his toes a little bit and moved his whole leg just a tad bit. All on his own!!!
I'm glad he is showing improvement  Super glad 
Oh yeah, and he did a hop and sat up right instead of laying on his side


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

Ahhh they are adorible I just had my 1st guinea pig pass about 3 months ago suprisingly the day before christmas.But im realy missing my boy.His name was Mr. piggles lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well.... we found something out about Shaggy. SURELY his age is a lie....... because all these signs happen in OLDER piggies, not 1-2 year olds... He has a lump beside his right ear, which is somewhat soft, moves, and kind of reminds you of a wart... no hair loss though. I'll be watching his weight gain, but I know he is eating all his food. His one eye remains cloudy, the other with "cataracts"... I want to now re-age him to at least 4.... :-( (don't they grow up so fast? in a month? xD) but we still love him =D


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Well.... we found something out about Shaggy. SURELY his age is a lie....... because all these signs happen in OLDER piggies, not 1-2 year olds... He has a lump beside his right ear, which is somewhat soft, moves, and kind of reminds you of a wart... no hair loss though. I'll be watching his weight gain, but I know he is eating all his food. His one eye remains cloudy, the other with "cataracts"... I want to now re-age him to at least 4.... :-( (don't they grow up so fast? in a month? xD) but we still love him =D


Awh
He shall remain cute forever tho 
Piggy is showing an increase in activity level today. He is also sitting up right more often and has even attempted in climbing the cage bars.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awww very cute =D Honey comes when I call her :lol: makes it better when I have food haha!!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

If you still need help finding homes for your Piggies you could list them on here
http://www.guineapigzone.com/guinea-pigs


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah I was told about that :lol: my bf is telling people to take some :| he keeps forgetting I don't want to get rid of MOST just some D: meanie. :lol: However, I kind anow wish I had only females, but I'm not dumping him or him on them or they :lol: they still are my babies :3


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

They are a joy to keep.
They do love having companionship too. Mine is all alone, and I think just because of that he bonded with me so much more.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, Honey is the only one to come to me with or without food :/ Although Shaggy, you tell him to stay and you put him down he won't move  I did that and forgot about him :lol: came back, "oh....I forgot. you're still here..." O_O xD the others either hide, or hide. :/ well, Oliver hides when he is cold.


----------

